

Transactions in MongoDB - jsr
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/7494240825/transactions-in-mongodb

======
dolinsky
While I enjoy using MongoDB where appropriate, this example provided is
somewhat of a straw man fallacy because it's missing the part of the
transaction which decrements from the total number of each item available.

Edit: To address the issue of the total number decrement needed above, there
is the two-phase commit, but then you're getting into something that isn't a
transaction, by definition, and is more along the lines of eventual
consistency.

<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/two-phase+commit>

